# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  The Best Drop EVER!

## Scrubs

Here ya go.
http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/[email protected]$&*.html

I hope you likey.

----------


## Glynbeard

Yea that droped for me once in Ony, except my girlfriend plays and she ninja'd that item like there was no tommorow!.. I wonder why..

----------


## Enfeebleness

Atleast you tried.

----------


## Carmbas

That was .. lame

----------


## Wesk.

this one is more chill http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/2...ann_Stick.html

----------


## Glynbeard

Enfeebleness is your sig a script or does it really say 'Fearing Glyn'? :P

----------


## naruto1319932007

thats freakin sweet

----------


## Nugma

> Enfeebleness is your sig a script or does it really say 'Fearing Glyn'? :P


It says "Currently: Fearing Glyn"
So no, it's not a script.

----------


## thaukas

HAha nice...thats pretty funny

----------


## andybfast

Can I get a SS of that weapon in action? :Frown: 6):

----------


## SnorlaxHF

Ehm how can i get these weapons in game? plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> this one is more chill http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/2...ann_Stick.html


I agree , thats was a great drop  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## suran37

this just dropped for me as i trolled forums
http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/3...ber_Ducky.html

----------


## suran37

ahahhaha ROFL http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/3...ur_Mother.html

----------


## Teodor

HAHAHAHA, thats a good one! +rep!

----------


## Mipers

Made one myself :P pretty funny creator xD http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/3...low_turky.html

----------


## The-Invisible-One

This Comes In Handy If You Are A Bit Stupid  :Stick Out Tongue:  http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/3...ng_Thingy.html

----------


## Rodo

http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/4..._the_Male.html

----------


## okko

hehe, thats very quick 'weapon' :-D

----------


## Obex

uh oh http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/4...anti_hack.html

----------


## Sacrifice

lol blue DILDO

----------


## Nekri

that was a good drop

----------


## Cheezeit117

Lol, nice job on the stats

----------


## Enfeebleness

http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/5...ing_these.html

That is all.

----------


## clochanam

where do you use it

----------


## Sacrifice

lol nice wep :P

----------


## Maq-

> ahahhaha ROFL http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/3...ur_Mother.html


This one is, by far, the best.. lol

----------


## WestWastingTime

I made This Item, Got The Idea From Family Guy
http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/6...eard_Fist.html

----------


## aflacattack

> ahahhaha ROFL http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/3...ur_Mother.html


yes...that is amazing

----------


## Dohboy

http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/6...Ass_Kevin.html

wow that guy is just mean >.>

----------


## stoffe1

<embed src="http://www.wowitemcreator.com/swf/wowTip_v2_0_en.swf" flashvars="item_id=64036" quality="high" wmode="transparent" width="241" height="380" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="<A href="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br">http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br \><a href="<A href="http://www.wowitemcreator.com">Wow">http://www.wowitemcreator.com">Wow Item Creator!</a>

----------


## Irulebabey

yeah that's an okay drop but ladies if you're lucky enough you might just get this one http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/6...ty_Inches.html

----------


## The Naughty

I laughed hard Dohboy

----------


## colabear247

heres one http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/6...nd_Truths.html

----------


## Sacrifice

give to me that weapon :P where it drop onyxia? orr

----------


## original~GANK~staz

http://www.wowitemcreator.com/view/66421/[email protected]$&ing_Pimps_Ban_Stick.html my link wont work  :Frown:

----------


## silver1477

lol, love this stuff

----------

